
Ask HN: Blue light glasses vs. flux? - arisAlexis
I am using flux with daytime settings. I am wondering if glasses provide something better dinxet the alternative is free? Or flux does not really cut blue light?
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I have tried both religiously over the years.

One advantage of the glasses is that they work for screens that you don’t have
software control over - how often you might look at such screens depends on
your particular circumstance.

How often do you do image editing? Another advantage of glasses is that it
only affects what you see and you won’t get questions from others about why
your screen looks all red.

One advantage of software like flux, redshift, twilight, etc is that you can
customize its schedule and get really granular.

They both work - which one is better just depends what for. If money is tight
the software is more than sufficient and a great example of why FOSS is
awesome.

------
masonic
Note that many modern Samsung devices have a blue-light filter available right
in the main icon tray (the 11th out of 21 on my Galaxy SO+, for example).

